# thick pasty discharge?



## AshleyNichole

is this normal? i know i dont have a yeast/uti infection....


----------



## AshleyNichole

anyone?


----------



## AshleyNichole

nobody...:lol:


----------



## sillysaurus

i have that too.. 

im pretty sure that if your CM gets white & pasty/lotion like after OV, its a pregnancy symptom.


----------



## edthedog

Hi,

I am not sure if it means anything sorry :wacko: but I had that earlier today. Only a small amount and very white. 

Hope its a good sign for us!

:dust:


----------



## bodacious

I don't mean to get you down, but although that sometimes can be a pregnancy symptom, I've had it before and I've never been pregnant. You could still be pregnant, but I would hate to see you get your hopes up over that one thing. Do you have anything else?


----------



## moochacha

Ah unfortunately you can't tell if you're pregnant by CM. :( So "They" say but since ovulation all I've had is this kind of CM which is named Creamy CM. :D


----------



## AshleyNichole

bodacious said:


> I don't mean to get you down, but although that sometimes can be a pregnancy symptom, I've had it before and I've never been pregnant. You could still be pregnant, but I would hate to see you get your hopes up over that one thing. Do you have anything else?



its been goin on a few days now, headaches, crazy dreams here and there, moody, twinges on my left side, pains on left side...


----------



## lauralou25

Me too im 5 dpo so i dont know wethes its meant to dry up by now due af next weekend and my cm has been white and thick especially when i check my cervix! Its always in my underwear too! Hopefully this is a good sign? X x


----------



## AshleyNichole

yeah it's not really creamy per say, but has changed this evening i believe, i keep feeling my panties wet *TMI SORRY*


----------



## AshleyNichole

laura cool when is ur AF due mine is due 2-27 ;)


----------



## babyfromgod

It is usually just a sign that your progesterone is kicking in after Ov


----------



## AshleyNichole

ohhh, yeah like i said its been a few days now, so i guess i will wait and see, took HPT and not sure if its the start of a :bfp: or evap as I am still early...POASaholic :lol:


----------



## lauralou25

Oh and i have been havin light cramps and lower backache since ov which i dont usually get lol! X x


----------



## AshleyNichole

when is ur AF due?


----------



## hopefully2

So ashleynicole did you get a slight line on the test then????


----------



## lauralou25

My af is due between the 27th or 28th! And i have a 28 day cycle? How longs your cycle? X


----------



## AshleyNichole

hopefully2 said:


> So ashleynicole did you get a slight line on the test then????


to me it looks it, but i dont wanna get my hopes up incase its a crazy evap since its a cheapie dollar store test...


----------



## AshleyNichole

lauralou25 said:


> My af is due between the 27th or 28th! And i have a 28 day cycle? How longs your cycle? X


28 days, are u having any symptoms?
i keep having pains/twinges in my sides...last night woke up sweating with really bad pains felt like i was going to throw up and have a headache i cant get rid of... i promised myself i wouldnt symptom spot but here i am :lol:


----------



## hopefully2

Oh how exciting!!! How many dpo are you?
OOOOOh you're tempting me to test!!!


----------



## AshleyNichole

:lol: TESSST, IDK I am such a POAS-a-HOLIC

To be honest I have no idea how many DPO I am was not really paying attention just was having crazy :sex: about 2 weeks after AF, :lol: But were on the same cycle!!!


----------



## lauralou25

Lol me too! Last month i was convinced i was but got bfn but it was cycle i had my m/c! Ive been having cramps since monday had a ache in my head for past 3 days and past few couple of night finding it very hard to get to sleep when usually im out as soon as my head hits the pillow! Lol oh and my cm? Dont wanna get my hopes up though sometimes i think its all in my head! What dpo are you? X


----------



## hopefully2

You should post a pic of your test.
Very tempted to test in the morning, esp as i'm out this weekend.
Oh i really hope this is it for you.
Think i O on day 13 so that'd make me 8dpo.
All very exciting :happydance:


----------



## AshleyNichole

lauralou25 said:


> Lol me too! Last month i was convinced i was but got bfn but it was cycle i had my m/c! Ive been having cramps since monday had a ache in my head for past 3 days and past few couple of night finding it very hard to get to sleep when usually im out as soon as my head hits the pillow! Lol oh and my cm? Dont wanna get my hopes up though sometimes i think its all in my head! What dpo are you? X

awww hunny u had M/C last month? So sorry I have been thru that 3x's this year :cry: I am not sure how many DPO I am, was not really paying attention this time, just DH and I kept :sex: around 2 weeks after AF...I have sleepless nights too toss and turn all the time and I have had some crazy dreams one night I dreamt I got 2 :bfp: :lol:


----------



## AshleyNichole

hopefully2 said:


> You should post a pic of your test.
> Very tempted to test in the morning, esp as i'm out this weekend.
> Oh i really hope this is it for you.
> Think i O on day 13 so that'd make me 8dpo.
> All very exciting :happydance:

I tried hun but I can't get a good pic my camera SUCKS...And even to tweak it doesn't bring up the line :(

I will be testing in the morning again too, :lol:
so you should too!!!:happydance:


----------



## xkissyx

hi ladies i'm 4dpo and have noticed the thick paste like cm since 1dpo ... it's wierd as i never had this before always tend to get dry or creamy cm but nothing this white adn this thick ... i havn't a yeast infection or thrush so must be a good sign that ovulation has happened and that progesterone is increasing ....

fingers crossed its a good sign for us all :dust: xx


----------



## lauralou25

Hi ashleynicole anymore symptoms? Ive still got my cm its thick and white and when i check my cp its everywhere! (SORRY TMI) im hoping this is a good sign as i never noticed it last time! X


----------



## AshleyNichole

when u check ur cp? what is that :lol:
nope nothing here...


----------



## lauralou25

Cervix position! X


----------



## memes12

My cm is white and lotion-y as of yesterday. I noticed a bit more ewcm yesterday but none so far today. I get random twitches in my boobs and they're fuller but other than that, nothing!

My cp is also all over the place, which I know is not a reliable indicator of pregnancy, so I am not paying any attention to that.

I am doubtful that this is going to be my month. :witch: should be here on Thursday, so we shall see! I am almost looking forward to using the Clearblue digital ov test though!

Good luck everyone, only a few more days of waiting!!!!!


----------



## AshleyNichole

Yea getting closer...no symptoms here really....took another test lol :bfn: so I'm sure I'm a done deal just waiting on the witch now....


----------



## memes12

It's still early for you AshleyNichole, you still have a chance as the :witch: hasn't arrived!

I haven't tested yet because I don't have any tests! lol

I am going to the store in just a little bit so I am going to start holding my pee! lol


----------



## AshleyNichole

yeah, lol but still I know my body I would of had symptoms by now :)


GL on the test can't wait to hear :)


----------



## Lindsey_Faye

Hey girl. pretty good sign. ive had this too it was really lotion-y then creamy and now stll wet dreamy pretty sure m pregnant even though i tested BFN this morning AF due in 4 days but cervix high and soft  :dust: hopefully its great for us both


----------



## AshleyNichole

GL Lindsey! When are u testing? :)


----------



## BabyPatel

hi ladies - My AF is scheduled to arrive on the 27th too. Been having tons of lotiony, thick cm now. But on the 18th, and 19th I keep having a rush of wetness down there, almost like the af was here but it was clear. It feels really wet which hasn't happened in the past since I usually dry up after ovulation. I had a 28 day cycle last month, and by now bb's should be full and starting to get sore. But they're not...when they get full and firm I know the AF is about to arrive. Another strange thing is that on cycle day 20 to 22 I was getting a positive OPK's Which I don't quite understand as they normally turn positive on cycle 16 or 17 unless I ovualated later. Some women have tested on an opk not knowing they are pregnant just to see what the test says and have fallen pregnant I hope this is the case for me. I did a pregnancy test but it was a BFN. Been feeling a little queasy, nauseaus, and dry heeved a few times but i'Ve just been excusing the symptoms and think that I'm just hungry or tired so I don't get disappointed. 

(TMI) sorry...but when you ladies have a bowel movement do you ever notice tons of cm come out? sorry tmi... I have had tons of cm when I use the restroom for either one. I don't have an infection and the cm doesn't smell just a lot of it. i hope it's a good sign.


----------



## AshleyNichole

Hey Patel yeah I have experienced that before with the CM and bowel movement it's weird, and your symptoms sound good keep us posted! :dust:


----------

